# Getting updated sources (version comparison)



## ph0enix (Feb 23, 2011)

I use the following command to update my sources from time to time:

`csup -g -L 2 -h cvsup5.us.freebsd.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile`

...but how can I tell that they differ for my currently compiled system?  Is there a quick way to figure out when I should build/install world and the kernel?

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 23, 2011)

/usr/src/UPDATING is the file you want to read after csuping.

Then again it only updates the src dir with the version set in your supfile.

I would suggest copying the /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile to another directory.

For example I have a directory in my /root directory called SUPFILES as so

/root/SUPFILES/mySupfile

Also look into fastestcvsup if you automate your process with /etc/make.conf

To find the current running system you should explore the uname() command

~


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2011)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> Is there a quick way to figure out when I should build/install world and the kernel?


As a general rule, when csup produces output (it shows which files it updates), rebuild.


----------

